

Three-dimensional literals in C++ - j_baker
http://www.xs4all.nl/~weegen/eelis/analogliterals.xhtml

======
okmjuhb
I like to think that, like how the "Book of Life" is interpreted in Christian
Symbology, where the list of good and bad deeds of a persons life has been
recorded for a later judgment, there's a "Book of Time" where, at some point,
you have to account for all the bizarre, time-consuming activities that at one
point in your life, you decided were worthwhile.

This person will have a lot to answer for one day.

------
dr_x
Hrm, reminds me of the oldie obfuscation contest winner that derives PI from a
circular layout of '-'s and '_'s.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Obfuscated_C_Code...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Obfuscated_C_Code_Contest))

------
zargon
duplicate <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1322614>

------
swah
Ai ai ai.. bring lisp back.

------
abalashov
Wow. Haha. I laughed. Hard. Almost woke up my girlfriend, actually. That was
pretty funny.

PS. I laughed so hard I snorted a bit.

PPS. I almost spit out my drink. Because I was laughing so hard.

